

How Productivity and Impact Differ Across Computer Science Subareas - gkuan
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2013/8/166324-how-productivity-and-impact-differ-across-computer-science-subareas/abstract

======
essrinn
"THE FULL TEXT OF THIS ARTICLE IS PREMIUM CONTENT" :(

------
lotsofcows
Requires log in for me.

